
Google v Authors Guild: a victory for readers' right to choose - Libertatea
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2013/nov/24/google-authors-guild-books-web
======
venomsnake
Just one question - what happens when for various reasons a ebook that is
launched with DRM (or a game - as is the case of current GFWL) suddenly stops
being available for society (technology obsolescence, company going out of
business).

We as a society are cheated - we provided protection of the content, but the
content is lost and never enters public domain. That is the side of the
equation no one talks about.

------
kephra
A bad and cheerish article, imho - seen and expected better in the guardian.

> and make "snippets" of it available online.

Google does not scan "sniplets" they scan the complete book, they also do not
pirate-publish sniplets, but the complete books, one sniplet at a time. Its
easy to reset cookie, and do a new search to download the complete book.

But while Jo average is jailed for it, or driven into suicide for doing same,
Google is a multi billion company, one of the few things US is proud about. So
they have the right of the power on their side.

> What the Google settlement means for now is that the two great repositories
> of human culture, the book and the web, are a little less separate, and a
> little more alike.

Scanning books for public good would be fine, if was done by library of
congress, but its evil if its done by the big brother that is called Google.

~~~
skj
> Scanning books for public good would be fine, if was done by library of
> congress, but its evil if its done by the big brother that is called Google.

Wow, what an absurd thing to say.

------
mnw21cam
Article seems a little content-free to me. Could someone in the know explain
what exactly has been decided?

~~~
abrahamsen
"Accordingly, judgment will be entered in favor of Google dismissing the
case."

The complete ruling is here. It is written in plain English. I couldn't find a
non-scribd link though, sorry for that.

[http://www.scribd.com/doc/184176014/Judge-Denny-Chin-
Google-...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/184176014/Judge-Denny-Chin-Google-Books-
opinion-2013-11-14-pdf)

------
infocollector
I am guessing this will be appealed and redone?

~~~
jasonwocky
It will certainly be appealed. The results of the appeal are anybody's guess.

